# Bikehubstore's new 23mm wide rims came!



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

After a long wait for these, Brandon from BHS got his shipment of what he refers to as BHS C472w NEW: BHS C472w Clincher Rim - 23mm wide - 28mm deep - 472g - $54.95

They're 23mm wide and 3mm deeper than the HED C2's. Mine weighed out at 471g for one and 473g for the other with 28h drilling.

I ordered some Sapim Lasers from him as well so I'll be attempting my first ever wheel build on my King R45 Campy Hubs.

Based on the weights i'm expecting this to come to about 1557g for the front and rear 28h 2x lacing. Which is not bad considering my DT Swiss 1450 wheelset has a lot less spokes and weighs out at 1450g. This wheel build will go on my custom Caletti steel frame when it comes so it'll be a nice good all rounder wheel.

Thanks to Brandon for helping out w/ all the questions and Ergottwheels for pointing me in the right direction for wheelbuilding.


























They'll be laced to these


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I wonder if that is the same rim used for the Boyd Vitesse? Same dimensions.


----------



## DevinB12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cannondaleman said:


> I wonder if that is the same rim used for the Boyd Vitesse? Same dimensions.


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Now if someone would make a 23mm wide by 31mm tall aluminum/niobium clincher under 500g..............


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

they are from what i was told  the depth on these, i'll have to measure when i get home but the HED's are 24mm and these are 3mm deeper so 27mm deep.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Cannondaleman said:


> Now if someone would make a 23mm wide by 31mm tall aluminum/niobium clincher under 500g..............


Aero is a funny thing. Based on a test Tour did of some wheels, and the aero success of rims like the Firecrest and new Heds, I'm believing that making the rim shape into a good *leading* edge is pretty important. Shape is more important than depth. Tour tested a very rounded 23mm wide x 24mm deep Corima rim and it did very well... better than the Zipp 101. 

So IMO this rim at 27-28mm deep is plenty deep. I haven't seen how it is shaped... but soon will.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

If they were only available in a 36h Id be all over them!


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

How are these compared to the velocity a23s?


----------



## two-one (May 22, 2009)

I might just build a set or 2 (or 3) with these rims, they look like great allrounders!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

foofighter said:


> they are from what i was told  the depth on these, i'll have to measure when i get home but the HED's are 24mm and these are 3mm deeper so 27mm deep.


So, even though BHS' description says 28mm deep, you are saying they are 27?


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

Very nice, you will have to let us know how they lace up and what your thoughts are on them after putting them through their paces. 

I will be looking at a new build this fall and will probably go with these or the XR270s (I live in a fairly windy area of No. NV.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

~27.9mm deep, and 23.0mm wide. Nicely rounded shape. Both of mine weigh 480g. Definitely looks like a Kinlin rim. Good to see this alternative in the "wide rim" genre.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

what rruff said krisdrum. They're a hair shy of 28mm, I'm planning on trying to lace them up this weekend so we shall see, my frame is nearly finished being fabbed as well so i need to get going on this.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

foofighter said:


> what rruff said krisdrum. They're a hair shy of 28mm, I'm planning on trying to lace them up this weekend so we shall see, my frame is nearly finished being fabbed as well so i need to get going on this.


I'll be interested to hear how they lace up....and ride.
I plan on doing my first wheel build in many years with a pair of Circus Monkey hubs and maybe these rims??? My try at wheel building didn't go so well back then...and have left it up to the pros. But time heals all wounds...so I think I'll give it another shot at failure....or is that time wounds all heals?


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

the mayor said:


> I'll be interested to hear how they lace up....and ride.
> I plan on doing my first wheel build in many years with a pair of Circus Monkey hubs and maybe these rims??? My try at wheel building didn't go so well back then...and have left it up to the pros. But time heals all wounds...so I think I'll give it another shot at failure....or is that time wounds all heals?


Which CM hubs are you using? Yeah I am definitely interested in hearing how these lace up and what not.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

gregnash said:


> Which CM hubs are you using? Yeah I am definitely interested in hearing how these lace up and what not.


Orange ones 
They are road hubs......long story on how I ended up with them....but they have been sitting in a box for almost a year. And the rear OddsandEndos built Speedcific wheel I have, with a gazillion miles on it, is probably getting a little thin.
So...maybe it's time to let the Monkeys out and see how I do at wheelbuilding again.


----------



## impoverishedcyclist (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the looks of these new rims, I'm strongly considering doing 24/20 bikehub store hubs with laser spokes, race ds. I weigh around 160 and have never built wheels so I dunno how this will end.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this may be a good thing or will fail fantastically as this is my first time wheelbuilding. I should set up my Galaxy Nexus to do time lapse LMAO


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

foofighter said:


> this may be a good thing or will fail fantastically as this is my first time wheelbuilding. I should set up my Galaxy Nexus to do time lapse LMAO


That would be some good cinema....


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

more like a sitcom


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

foofighter said:


> more like a sitcom


I'd still watch it in between 30 Rock and Tosh.0
Will the wheel Building episode end up with a nice spankin wheel? 
Or will there be a hissy fit and parts being thrown and dogs being kicked?

As for me....it will happen in the privacy of my basement.
Like all my other builds....and abductions...where no one can hear the screams


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

the mayor said:


> Orange ones
> They are road hubs......long story on how I ended up with them....but they have been sitting in a box for almost a year. And the rear OddsandEndos built Speedcific wheel I have, with a gazillion miles on it, is probably getting a little thin.
> So...maybe it's time to let the Monkeys out and see how I do at wheelbuilding again.


I meant are the HRW2 or HRW (older 3pawl).. If you have had them for a year then they should be the newer HRW2. Found on their website they are making a CX specific hub that is 130mm with Disc brake tabs! To bad I cant find those on ebay!!:thumbsup:


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

gregnash said:


> I meant are the HRW2 or HRW (older 3pawl).. If you have had them for a year then they should be the newer HRW2. Found on their website they are making a CX specific hub that is 130mm with Disc brake tabs! To bad I cant find those on ebay!!:thumbsup:


I guess I'll pull it apart and see how many pawls it has.
By looking at the axle....it shouldn't be hard to make their 135 hub into a 130....
Or just get a 135...and spread your frame a little. Most cx frames will have 135 spacing from here on out. I had Cannondale disc cx frames back in 2000...I used 135 hubs with no problem because the only 130 hub available was unreliable.


----------



## cha_cha_ (Sep 27, 2008)

looking forward to seeing this all come together.

brave man to use lasers for your first build. I was considering doing the same thing but there are so many people who say don't use lasers/revolutions if you're a beginner (i'm as good as a beginner - i've done a few single spoke replacements and have been truing for years, but never built from scratch). I totally get the windup issue but my thoughts were that it was just 1 more thing to worry about when you already have heaps of things to pay attention to so how bad can it be?

anyway, best of luck and i'm sure i'll be following suit in a week or 2 once i've settled on spoke types and counts and waited for the slow boat from US to AUS...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2012)

*Built my BHS C472w monday.*

I built my new wheels last Sunday and took Maiden voyage last night too. 

Built BHS C472w 20/24, BHS SL211 rear and BHS LT wide front, Sapim Lazer and 12mm al nipples. 

Front built was easy, rear was a little more challenging, my non-drive site spoke were too short, review my specs, but need to measure actual hub, something was off. Need another 2mm. The width of the flange itself was fairly wide, not sure if that has an effect or not.

Rims themselves are true and solid, the front wide hub is very stiff, not had this wide a wheel before. As tensions started to get higher the AL nipples didn't true as smoothly. ( I use Wheelsmith spoke prep)

Came in at 1450, for total build...rims were a little heavier. That said, this is a very light very easy build for $304 (shipped).

The wheels themselves are smooth and stiff. The front hub is much stiffer then I would need, but I could see a heavier rider liking a stiffer front wheel, especially a crit rider.

They are amazing wheels to ride. Most of this effect is from the wider rim. If you haven't ridden the wider style road rims, do it, I am sold. I normally run 100psi front and 105psi rear, did 10 psi less on my pro race 3 tires. 90/95psi. That alone made the ride very smooth, but the revelation is in the cornering. Combing the stiff front wheel with these new style rims is jaw dropping into a corner. 

I have zipp 404 tubulars and I love them because of their smooth ride and controllable cornering. My other tubular wheels (mainly using vitoria corsa cx) have a unique feel as you lean into a corner, hard to explain. These new wheels have that same smooth feel in a corner, but I have a lot more confidence cornering a clincher then a tubular. 

It is absurd to compair how "fast" they are, but I think they handle very well into a standard 90 degree crit corner at 30mph and handle 45 downhill sweeping corners with very good stability.

If you have wider firecrest race wheels or other wide race wheels, these would make great trainers because you wouldn't have to keep adjusting brakes.

What would I do for next time...

I would get cx-rays, easier to monitor spoke wind-up. Not that this is a big deal, but less touching each AL spoke is a plus (they wear out).

Need to measure rear hub myself and verify the ERD. Something was off. I want to find out what. Likely go with 285mm vs 283mm spokes on rear non-drive side. Simply for ease of build I would replace the drive side spokes with brass, at higher tension they are just soooooo much better.

I would not hesitate purchasing from BHS (bikehubstore dot com) again. If these pan out over next few weeks I will likely build another set (with aforementioned updates) for my wife. (she is actually a better racer then me, I am the dumb wrench, until my foot heals. Wait no I will still be the dumb wrench)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2012)

rruff said:


> Aero is a funny thing. Based on a test Tour did of some wheels, and the aero success of rims like the Firecrest and new Heds, I'm believing that making the rim shape into a good *leading* edge is pretty important. Shape is more important than depth. Tour tested a very rounded 23mm wide x 24mm deep Corima rim and it did very well... better than the Zipp 101.
> 
> So IMO this rim at 27-28mm deep is plenty deep. I haven't seen how it is shaped... but soon will.


You a have a link to this data?


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

gregnash said:


> I meant are the HRW2 or HRW (older 3pawl).. If you have had them for a year then they should be the newer HRW2. *Found on their website they are making a CX specific hub that is 130mm with Disc brake tabs!* To bad I cant find those on ebay!!:thumbsup:


Do you have a link to these at all ?

I'd be after a set :thumbsup:


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

MichaelB said:


> Do you have a link to these at all ?
> 
> I'd be after a set :thumbsup:


http://www.circusbike.com/product.php?op=list&cat=CYCLE CROSS DISC HUBS

Warning: Slowest loading site ever, but at least there is some decent info now.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

sanrensho said:


> https://www.circusbike.com/product.php?op=list&cat=CYCLE CROSS DISC HUBS
> 
> Warning: Slowest loading site ever, but at least there is some decent info now.


Yeah it moves a little quicker if you go direct to www.circusbike.com and then navigate... just loading on his frames takes FOREVER if you try to direct path.

This is the hub..







HDW2CX-R
CYCLE CROSS / ROAD

AL6061+T6 one piece design CNC
24H 28H 32H key hole 4 sealed bearings
Cassette: AL7075 for shimano 8 9 10 campy 10 11
240g

*OEM ITEM* Don't know if they will be sold independently


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

I noticed that it doesn't say that it is 130 mm OLN - is it implied elsewhere ?


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

gregnash said:


> Yeah it moves a little quicker if you go direct to CIRCUS MONKEY and then navigate... just loading on his frames takes FOREVER if you try to direct path.
> 
> This is the hub..
> 
> ...


Well, the email cost nothing, but a pair of the hubs are on their way. :blush2:

The std front (HDW2-F) and a 32 hole rear (HDW2CX-R). Ideally wanted a 28H, but didn't have them available at the moment.

Plan is to build them up with a set of 29er MTB rims from Farsports (23mm high x 23mm wide carbon clincher) and using bladed spokes, total weight will sneak in at a few grams ober 1,400 for the full wheelset.

Hubs have shipped, so standing by to standby 

Cost was US$170 + shipping.

Thanks to the poster who mentioned them earlier in this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*bikehubstore 23mm rim*



rruff said:


> ~27.9mm deep, and 23.0mm wide. Nicely rounded shape. Both of mine weigh 480g. Definitely looks like a Kinlin rim. Good to see this alternative in the "wide rim" genre.


If anyone could compare to Velocity A23, this would be good.
(braking surface, ride)


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

framesti said:


> If anyone could compare to Velocity A23, this would be good.
> (braking surface, ride)


No experience with the BHS rims, but the A23's I used built up really well in a 32H 3x front disc, and 32H 3x rear application fine. Weight of rims were 430/431g ea and were straight and true out of the box.

No issues during the 6,500km that I had on them. They went with the bike when I sold it and beleive they are still going well.


----------

